# Janet Edgar



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

I am doing some family history research and would like any information on the "Janet Edgar" (possibly BA registered) which was sold by the Edgar family to Portnalong in Skye where she was named "Heather Bell(e)" (likely BRD registered). In early 60s she was sold to Inverness owners who I believe used her to carry fuel to larger fishing boats in the Moray Firth. Last heard of her lying on a beach at Corpach, Fort William, after being used to carry scrap from Western Isles.
The info I have is scanty so some of this may not be correct.
Have a distant photo which is not very clear but believe the wheelhouse was offset to allow space for stowing the herring nets.
Thanks,
Donald Campbell


----------



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

"Janet Edgar" was registered as "Heatherbell" - BRD 17, (11.19T) on 17.01.1947, and sold and changed to INS Registry on 24.07.1958.
Any information on her life as "Janet Edgar", or on INS Registry, would be much appreciated.
Donald Campbell


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Good luck with your research Donald.
I am really surprised that none of our "Fishing" members have been able to help you yet! (Sad)


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

You might be better trying one of the trawler photo sites like www.trawlerpictures.net where a large amount of members are BA based or www.trawlerphotos.co.uk where there are a few boys from that era or remember the boats from then anyway, they might not take kindly to me calling them coffin dodgers lol


----------



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

wbeedie said:


> You might be better trying one of the trawler photo sites like www.trawlerpictures.net where a large amount of members are BA based or www.trawlerphotos.co.uk where there are a few boys from that era or remember the boats from then anyway, they might not take kindly to me calling them coffin dodgers lol


Have had it on "Trawlerphotos" since December 2007 and had no response.
Thought there may have been some response now that I have a date for her change of Registry to INS. May have been bought by Williamsons - just a wild shot.
Donald


----------

